# Split peas: green or yellow?



## seans_potato_business (Mar 21, 2008)

Which is the superior split-pea (green or yellow) and why?


----------



## Constance (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd prefer the green, just for visual appeal. Actually, I've never tasted the yellow ones. Do they taste different?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2008)

According to Cook's Thesaurus, yellow split peas have an "earthier" flavor than the green ones.

I've never used them.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 21, 2008)

When I make soup... I use a mixture of both.  Yummy!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have always used the green ones, didn't even know about the yellow ones. Will surely have to give em a try.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 21, 2008)

I know yellow split peas exist, but I can't get them here.  I would like to  try them.  If I ever see  them, I'm going to  be  sure to pick up several packages to have  on hand.

I loooooove split  pea  soup.  So yummy.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll have to look for the yellow, my plan is split pea soup using the leftover Easter ham.... 
Never knew there were anything but green!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 21, 2008)

Mmmmmm, ham. I also like to add carrots into mine and then top with croûtons, yum!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 21, 2008)

seans_potato_business said:


> Which is the superior split-pea (green or yellow) and why?


 
Nutritionally - no difference. Cooking wise - no difference. Therefore, based on objective criteria .... neither is superior over the other.

Now, as Andy M. noted - there is some difference in flavor. So, based on that - if someone has a preference for one over the other that is a subjective opinion - a personal preference.


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 21, 2008)

I use the green ones for split pea soup,  I guess I should say ' green split pea soup',  But i use the yellow ones for a recipe that my grandmother passed down to me.  It s a vegetable soup that has a yellow split peas, barley, tomato, lima beans, mushrooms, celery, carrots, string beans and garlic.  definately a different flavor, but still very good, just different .


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 21, 2008)

Swedes eat yello wsplit pea soup on Thursdays.  It's tradition.  But my mom the west coast Canadian Swede always made green split pea soup.  I mix em.  I use yellow for many Indian dishes.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 22, 2008)

I found some of these today, I think I will make my soup with a mix of green and yellow next week.


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 7, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I have always used the green ones, didn't even know about the yellow ones. Will surely have to give em a try.


They come in a wide variety of colors: black, brown, yellow, green, red, pink/salmon. I have used many of them, but really can't say they taste a lot different. The green is just the most well known.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hmm, rainbow colored split pea soup?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 10, 2008)

To get an idea of the different flavor, purchase a can of Campbell's split pea soup, and a can of Habitant French-Canadian recipe pea soup. The yellow split peas have a milder, less sweet flavor than do the green split peas. They go very well with a bit of pork, a bit of cream, diced onion, and finally, salt & pepper. That's all you really need. Whole yellow dried peas also make a wonderful soup.

With either kind of split pea soup, simmer the soup until the peas litteraly disintigrate, stirring every half hour or so. Total cooking time should be no less than an hour. There should be no hard grains in the soup. Add shaved or grated carrot, and diced onion half way through the cooking time. When all is done, carefully pour the soup into a blender, or use an immesrsion blender to make it silky smooth. If enough peas were used, the solids will remain in suspension. But I usually make a blonde roux with flour and butter, add soup broth to thin, and mix the thinned roux into the soup. This binds the soup, that is, keeps the solids in suspension. They don't settle to the bottom. The soup comes out much creamier that way.

Both yellow and green split peas are enhanced by a bit of mesquite flavored liquid smoke. But add by drops. Too much will ruin the soup and cause significant heartburn. And I don't know about you, but I don't like heartburn. It's painful.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chef Mark (Apr 10, 2008)

neither is superior to the other-many different colors-eat what you like


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 10, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Hmm, rainbow colored split pea soup?


Why not? I made one of those artsy things in a glass container, varying the colors of the split peas and lentils.


----------

